# CPU Auslastung begrenzen



## philipp501 (12. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin ein großer Fan von Programmen wie SETI oder Climate Prediction bei denen man seinen PC für andere rechnen lässt.
Diese Programme nutzen dann die ganze nicht genutzte Prozessorleistung und somit ist die Auslastung immer 100%. Ich wollte nun, um die Temperaturen niedriger zu halten, die höchstmögliche CPU-Belastung für solche Programme begrenzen, also z.B. dem Programm Climate Prediction maximal 20% der Prozessorkapazität zuteilen. 
Ist so etwas überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja, wie?!

Ich benutze ein ASUS A7N8X-Deluxe mit einem Athlon XP 2400 + Win XP pro.

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (15. April 2005)

philipp501 am 12.04.2005 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin ein großer Fan von Programmen wie SETI oder Climate Prediction bei denen man seinen PC für andere rechnen lässt.
> Diese Programme nutzen dann die ganze nicht genutzte Prozessorleistung und somit ist die Auslastung immer 100%. Ich wollte nun, um die Temperaturen niedriger zu halten, die höchstmögliche CPU-Belastung für solche Programme begrenzen, also z.B. dem Programm Climate Prediction maximal 20% der Prozessorkapazität zuteilen.
> Ist so etwas überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja, wie?!
> ...




Tut mir leid, dass ich net weiß wies geht, die LAst bei bestimmten programmen zu begrenzen. ICh habe mir das Prog auch gerade wegen dir zugelegt (hat mich ma interessiert) und schwupps hab ichs auch. Wollte ma wissen, ob es das ganze auch in deutscher Sprache gibt?

Du könntest aber im taskmanager unter prozesse, die priorität angeben von Boinc oder SETI. Vielleicht geht das ja. Ausprobieren


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (15. April 2005)

philipp501 am 12.04.2005 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin ein großer Fan von Programmen wie SETI oder Climate Prediction bei denen man seinen PC für andere rechnen lässt.
> Diese Programme nutzen dann die ganze nicht genutzte Prozessorleistung und somit ist die Auslastung immer 100%. Ich wollte nun, um die Temperaturen niedriger zu halten, die höchstmögliche CPU-Belastung für solche Programme begrenzen, also z.B. dem Programm Climate Prediction maximal 20% der Prozessorkapazität zuteilen.
> Ist so etwas überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja, wie?!
> ...




Probiers ma hiermit http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/download_network.php


----------



## philipp501 (17. April 2005)

Vielen Dank,
das Tool ThreadMaster auf der angegebenen Website funktioniert gut. Selbst wenn es zu anfang nicht leicht war es richtig einzurichten, da es kein Userinterface birgt. 
Für alle anderen sei gesagt, dass dieses Programm zum begrenzen der CPU-Leistung aller möglich Programme funktioniert. Weiteres könnt ihr auch erfahren:
http://threadmaster.tripod.com

PS: Soweit ich weiß gibt es keine deutsche Version von ClimatePrediction, ich kann mich aber auch irren


----------

